# [GECHI] Hosting la situazione

## fedeliallalinea

Allora abbiamo diverse proposte per l'hosting

1) La prima gentilmente afferta da khadza-dum. Questo server ospita gentoo-italia quindi per quanto riguarda l'affidabilita' e' ok. Abbiamo tutto quello che abbiamo bisogno.

2) Offerta due e' quella fatta da Parantido vadere thread  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=217199 per i dettagli

3) Hosting offerto dal tilug.ch dove potremmo avere pieno accesso al server (gentoo)

4) eventualmente anche un offerta fatta da fabioFVZ su server del velug

Ora dobbaimo solo decidere. La scelta sembra ricadere sull'offerta 2.

----------

## mouser

Pur essendo molto interessante la seconda offerta, mi pare che ci sia qualche problema.

Prima di poter decidere, credo sarebbe meglio valutare se il problema è realmente grave come quello di cui si parla sul thread segnalato da fedeliallalinea

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=217199
> 
> 

 

----------

## emix

Se non ci dovessero essere problemi rilevanti la seconda per me va bene.

In realtà per me vanno bene tutte  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ceppus

 *emix wrote:*   

> In realtà per me vanno bene tutte 

 

quoto in pieno... l'importante é tornare on-line (e rimanerci)   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

io rimango sempre sulla mia posizione.

Pagare e pretendere. (non mi rifate il discorso please  :Smile:  )

Non voglio togliere niente e insinuare niente nei confronti di chi ci offre dello spazio,anzi... lo ringrazio di cuore.

Per il discorso ban...c'e' poco da fare.

O il sito e' su un server fastweb o altrimenti si potrebbe presentare su ogni server esterno.

SPesso per il problema smtp si ovvia con un smtp server locale (ma non sempre perche' a volte e' bannato pure l'ip dei vari POP)

ciau

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Pagare e pretendere. (non mi rifate il discorso please  )

 

Ok se la metti cosi' vallo a dire a quelli del hosting attuale visto che credi in questa cosa.

Imho la scelta migliore resta la 3 visto che ho accessi root e conosco benissimo (e di persona) le persone del tilug visto che ne faccio parte anche io

----------

## masterbrian

[Edit] cancellato [/Edit]

Per i mod, potete cancellare questo msg pls?  :Smile: Last edited by masterbrian on Fri Sep 03, 2004 7:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xchris

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   Pagare e pretendere. (non mi rifate il discorso please  ) 
> 
> Ok se la metti cosi' vallo a dire a quelli del hosting attuale visto che credi in questa cosa.
> 
> 

 

bhe se e' un servizio decente puoi sempre rivalerti in caso di problemi.

(ma se e' decente dubito sara' necessario)

tutto dipende da quello.

cmq va bhe.. lasciamo perdere..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> bhe se e' un servizio decente puoi sempre rivalerti in caso di problemi.
> 
> (ma se e' decente dubito sara' necessario)
> 
> tutto dipende da quello.
> ...

 

Non volevo essere scortese ma a queste affermazioni non ci credo piu' mi spiace.

----------

## randomaze

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> E che la mia idea principale era quella di mettere su un server per il sync per gli utenti italiani (e non).

 

Mi sembra una buona cosa  :Very Happy: 

Magari potresti concentrare le risorse su quello (beh per i gechi oramai c'é l'imbarazzio dela scelta  :Rolling Eyes: ) e mettere su anche un server per l'overlay degli ebuild come aveva proposto FonderiaDigitale  :Wink: 

----------

## masterbrian

--deleted--Last edited by masterbrian on Fri Sep 03, 2004 7:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho messo il sito vecchi provvisoriamente su altervista con il dominio www.gechi.tk che punta ad esso. E' solo una soluzione provvisoria ma almeno c'e' il manifesto (italiano e inglese) e lo statuto. Domani vedo di mettere delle news nuove e una nota di scuse per il down fino ad oggi.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho messo il sito vecchi provvisoriamente su altervista con il dominio www.gechi.tk che punta ad esso

 

Come faremmo senza fedeli! Grande fedeli, come sempre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Domani vedo di mettere delle news nuove e una nota di scuse per il down fino ad oggi.

 

Oggi ti mando anche il banner del LinuxExpò, che sarebbe da mettere in cima per la news con orario e titolo della conferenza tra un paio di giorni (a titolo definitivo, insomma!)

----------

## Giangi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho messo il sito vecchi provvisoriamente su altervista con il dominio www.gechi.tk che punta ad esso.

 

Non mi sento più orfano   :Laughing:  ..... grazie alla soluzione provvisoria di "Fideli" !!!!

----------

## codadilupo

pare che alcuni abbiano difficoltà a visualizzare il sito, e vengono ributtati sul sito dell'hoster. per loro é possibile digitare direttamente http://gechi.altervista.org

Io stesso, ieri sera, soffrivo questo disagio, ma questa mattina era già scomparso: ergo, probabilmente questo hint non servirà  :Wink: 

Coda

P.S.: grande fedeliallalinea, che in sordina ha fatto tutto, mentre noi spendevano enormi energie per dimostrare che IRC é sempre IRC  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Io stesso, ieri sera, soffrivo questo disagio, ma questa mattina era già scomparso: ergo, probabilmente questo hint non servirà 

 

Quello di ieri sera era perche' non avevo confermato l'attivazione

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quello di ieri sera era perche' non avevo confermato l'attivazione

 

no, anche dopo avevo lo stesso problema, cosi' come emix, ma oggi non piu'  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## emix

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> no, anche dopo avevo lo stesso problema, cosi' come emix, ma oggi non piu' 

 

Confermo, neanch'io ho più quel problema  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

http://hosting.aruba.it con 25 /anno ti danno hosting e non ho avuto downtime in 2 anni....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> http://hosting.aruba.it con 25 /anno ti danno hosting e non ho avuto downtime in 2 anni....

 

Ormai la scelta l'abbiamo gia' fatta

----------

## Parantido

Ciao a tutti,

volevo avvertirvi che ho provveduto a configurarvi il server per i servizi richiesti

web, http/s, pop3/imap, ftp/sftp e accesso ssh

mi manca da configurarvi l'rsync!

Provvederò a passare tutti i parametri di accesso a FonderiaDigitale che li smisterà a chi di dovere

Saludos    :Very Happy: 

----------

## khazad-dum

Visti i recenti problemi di visibilità, vorrei consigliarvi di mettere anche un www1 (www1.gechi.it) come backup, così, in caso di fault del master, c'è un secondario attivo per eventuali avvisi e/o info (ovviamente syncato).

A questo punto si potrebbe usare il server con hosting per il principale e uno offerto da conoscenti per il www1.

just my 2 cents.

khazad-dum

----------

## shev

 *khazad-dum wrote:*   

> A questo punto si potrebbe usare il server con hosting per il principale e uno offerto da conoscenti per il www1

 

Se non sbaglio è proprio quello che si sta facendo, usando due server e relativo backup  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si, dns con round robin.

----------

## croot

per corretteza vi faccio notare che ci sarebbe anche la mia proposta che pare sia passata totalmente inosservata.. anche se come proposta non è un gran che..

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io non sono al corrente: quale e'?

----------

## croot

qui

è il 9° intervento.. comunque non c'è problema perchè ho poco tempo, poco spazio e non so assolutamente se la spazio è frazionabile e quali altre caratteristiche ha.. insomma la mia era una puntualizzazzione più formale che sostanziale.

Spero comunque di contribuire in futuro quando avro' un briciolo di tempo.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

siamo sempre in tempo a inserire dei mirror www eh  :Smile: 

----------

## croot

per me non ci sono problemi  :Smile: 

se è per un mirror me ne posso occupare anche io... spero.

sto proprio ora facendo rischiesta che mi aprano ssh.. lo spazio come dicevo è piuttosto ridotto, ma comunque avevo già in mente di aumentarlo.. almeno fino a 100MB anche se insomma non è molto...

----------

